# Japanese Bantams



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Japanese Bantams



> One of my favorite chickens of all time was a Japanese Bantam hen. In a way, she was everything I wanted to be-feisty, self-assured, and independent. She was also rather beautiful to look at, I must say, standing out against all of the other chickens nearby. When I saw her, I knew immediately she would be coming home with me.
> 
> View attachment 22865
> 
> ...


Read more about this article here...


----------

